# Rims Rims and more rims



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hey. This is the Sentra Studs sister and I was wondering if you put a really big set of wheels on your car would you need bigger rims or is there some kind of standard size for rims and wheels? Also theres this Nissan Frontier truck. What do yall think about it?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

rims = wheels 

do you mean tires?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Ya sorry I meant tires


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

what do you want to do with your wheels


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *Hey. This is the Sentra Studs sister and I was wondering if you put a really big set of wheels on your car would you need bigger rims or is there some kind of standard size for rims and wheels? Also theres this Nissan Frontier truck. What do yall think about it? *


kinda confusing. so u want to put big tires on stock wheels on a frontier?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Its ok guys, I took her out back and shot her.  I have no idea whats shes asking either.  

-Nick


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

LMAO


----------

